
Hy - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hy
======
nathancahill
I love Hy. I played around with it 3 years ago. Development has been super
active since then:
[https://github.com/hylang/hy](https://github.com/hylang/hy)

Don't know if it's still the case, but the Hy project had the most puns I've
seen in one repo. In a good way.

Here are two previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8696975](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8696975)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7214400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7214400)

------
shakna
Pros

* Runs anywhere Python does

* Uses Python's ecosystem

* LISP consistency and functionality

Cons

* As slow as Python

Conclusion:

I love Hy. When I want a portable LISP, or get incredibly frustrated with
Python's arbitary limitations (lambda), I use Hy.

Unfortunately, never had it fit a large project, so I use it like scsh.

~~~
kazinator
I do not agree that Hy has "LISP [sic] consistency and functionality". The
code visually resembles Lisp but consists of ugly hackery under the hood.

Straight from the doc:

 _" In some Lisp variants, the cons cell is the fundamental building block,
and S-expressions are actually represented as linked lists of cons cells. This
is not the case in Hy, as the usual expressions are made of Python lists
wrapped in a HyExpression. However, the HyCons mimics the behavior of “usual”
Lisp variants thusly:_

    
    
      * (cons something nil) is (HyExpression [something])
      * (cons something some-list) is ((type some-list) (+ [something] some-list))
    

_(if some-list inherits from list) [... etc] "_

Basically, yikes!

------
mroll
This looks great. The compactness reminds me of Arc, with the bonus of having
all of python's libs.

